# Black Sabbath 2014



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

April 9 - Budweiser Gardens, London, ON.
April 13 - Canadian Tire Centre, Kanata, ON.
April 16 - MTS Centre, Winnipeg, MB.
April 18 - Credit Union Centre, Saskatoon, SK.
April 20 - Scotiabank Saddledome, Calgary, AB.

- - - Updated - - -

Montreal and Quebec City should also get shows - dates/venues not confirmed just yet... Edmonton also possible.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

right on man


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Looks like a Hamilton show was added on the 11th


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Will try to get tickets to this one.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

22nd at Rexall in Edmonton.




Looks like a buddy and I will be hitting the "final" show at the Hollywood Bowl on the 26th.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Looks like this is the full line-up of shows:

Mon 3/31 Brooklyn, NY Barclays Center
Thu 4/3 Halifax, NS Metro Centre
Sat 4/5 Quebec City, QC Colisee Pepsi
Mon 4/7 Montreal, QC Bell Centre
Wed 4/9 London, ON Budweiser Gardens
Fri 4/11 Hamilton, ON Copps Coliseum
Sun 4/13 Ottawa, ON Canadian Tire Centre
Wed 4/16 Winnipeg, MB MTS Centre
Fri 4/18 Saskatoon, SK Credit Union Centre
Sun 4/20 Calgary, AB Scotiabank Saddledome
Tue 4/22 Edmonton, AB Rexall Place
Sat 4/26 Los Angeles, CA Hollywood Bowl


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

I got my tickets for the Halifax show!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Presale for London on this morning use code SABBATH 

http://ev12.evenue.net/cgi-bin/ncommerce3/EVExecMacro?linkID=global-labatt&evm=prmo&caller=PR


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

_____________


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

A fellow concert photog just dropped a bomb on me. Has an extra front row center for London in April. OK I said


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Got our tickets awhile back. Should be a good one.


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

Just got my tickets for the 420 show in Calgary.....Oooohh lord yeah!!


----------



## proxy (Dec 9, 2013)

No Vancouver date?
Darn it ...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Excellent show in London. The boys even appear to be having fun again


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

My son's going to see them at Copps in Hamilton tomorrow night. He's taking his girl friend who hasn't got a clue about Sabbath. It'll be interesting to hear her impressions LOL.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Their management came into my shop on Tuesday desperately looking for Yorkshire Gold tea..........heard the soundcheck in my shop yesterday, thought it was thundering outside.


----------



## Solaceguitars (May 3, 2010)

proxy said:


> No Vancouver date?
> Darn it ...


Can't afford the hotels here I suppose...don't blame them.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

noman said:


> Their management came into my shop on Tuesday desperately looking for Yorkshire Gold tea..........heard the soundcheck in my shop yesterday, thought it was thundering outside.


Did you fix them up with something


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Saw them on monday at Bell Center!
Really nice show, still really surprised to see Ozzy witch such energy!
A couple of songs, 2 to be exact, where meh, average, but the overall impression is really great!

Enjoyed the ReignWolf show too, this guy shouldn't ever use a full band, he's better by himself!


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Did you fix them up with something



For sure........they left grateful and said Ozzy enjoys his tea!


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Saw them last night and it was awesome. The band was killer..Iommi was fantastic as was Geezer and the new drummer is really good. Ozzy sounded very good. Everybody left satisfied more than expected. Only disappointment was that they did not play Sweet Leaf on 420.


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

pickslide said:


> Saw them last night and it was awesome. The band was killer..Iommi was fantastic as was Geezer and the new drummer is really good. Ozzy sounded very good. Everybody left satisfied more than expected. Only disappointment was that they did not play Sweet Leaf on 420.


+1 It was an awesome show.... one of my all time favorite bands. seen them 4 times and now finally _*with *_Ozzy......i can now die happy! :smile-new:


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

________________


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

nkjanssen said:


> It took me 30-some-odd years, but I finally saw Sabbath! And with Ozzy, no less! The show in Edmonton last night did not disappoint. The band sounded great, the setlist was nearly perfect. Just an awesome experience, all round.


I agree. Fantastic show from the first note to the last. It was no pity-party and no disappointment. The man can still own a stage, and the band was top notch. The drummer was on fire.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

___________________


----------

